# StxSt 45?



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Made by Nibco, anyone ever seen this? Double street 45


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like a refrigerator piping 45 or5/8 copper pipe


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes it's not a stxst it's an acr fitting


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No hubs on a street sir


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

that fitting looks like ones from pre 1975 when I started .saw them in gang boxes


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plus they wouldn't stamp nibco on a surface to be soldered acr fitting all the way 
It's probably a 3/4 acr fitting if it fits in the socket of a 3/4 copper fitting


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes it's not a stxst it's an acr fitting


 It's def the same size as 3/4 pipe. So what does arc ftg stand for or what's it used for?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Acr. Air conditioning refrigeration Acr pipe is measured by the od. As ours is measured by I'd. You can get pipe that matches our pipe but you'd call it diff. Our 1/2 is acr 5/8. Or 3/4 is ther 7/8. And so on. The fittings have long turns. Ther 90s are long sweep. The pipe comes cleaned and plugged on both ends 
If its 3/4 pipe size then it takes acr 3/4 pipe. Measured by the od

Want to mess with an apprentice. Throw some of those in the bucket and watch them look lost


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You can only get them at a/c supply houses. It can get a bit confusing when acr and plumbing fittings are mixed up at the shop. Best thing is to measure them of have a pup piece of pipe to use as a guide to ensure you pull the proper fitting from shop stock.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Acr. Air conditioning refrigeration Acr pipe is measured by the od. As ours is measured by I'd. You can get pipe that matches our pipe but you'd call it diff. Our 1/2 is acr 5/8. Or 3/4 is ther 7/8. And so on. The fittings have long turns. Ther 90s are long sweep. The pipe comes cleaned and plugged on both ends If its 3/4 pipe size then it takes acr 3/4 pipe. Measured by the od Want to mess with an apprentice. Throw some of those in the bucket and watch them look lost


Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Any time.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Pipe is usually capped


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not capped. Atleast not here. It's plugged.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not capped. Atleast not here. It's plugged. Like with a but plug lol. !!!!


I meant plugged . Grrrrr


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sure u did


----------

